#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  Which are the free multi-vendor eCommerce software?

## Bhavya

Multi-vendors e-commerce sites are really famous in recent time. Sites like eBay, big dogs, Alibaba and Etsy have huge spread and support by nearly 100,000's of vendors on just one site. The main motive of multi-vendor sites is to let people and businesses, to create their own profiles and display their goods for sale. Even though, multi-vendor sites are actually very difficult to form and maintain properly. Also, eCommerce itself is tough enough to handle, when we increase the number of transactions and sellers of our business, we also increase all of the possible issues as well.

Can you guys Suggest me some Free multi-vendor eCommerce software?

----------

